# Stoke Poges Memorial Garden (overlooking Stoke Park Golf Course)



## sawtooth (May 24, 2016)

Me and the better half went for a walk on Sunday through the memorial gardens in Stoke Poges.  A very nice place to visit with stunning gardens and views across Stoke Park GC. 

A nice way to spend the afternoon and I wasn't a bit  envious about the golfers on the other side of the water.


----------



## chrisd (May 25, 2016)

It's a lovely set of photos and I really think you had the best of the deal. I played there last year and honestly thought it well over rated, well over priced and somewhere I'd probably not rush back to


----------

